# Farms to hunt



## JigginXJordan24 (Sep 30, 2020)

If anyone has a farm in Kent county to small game hunt or even pigeon or any feral animals I will do it I just need a quick place to go close to my house thank you !


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Many orchard owners will let you hunt rabbits .Might want to wait until deer season is over .


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've gotten access to a lot of properties to run rabbits by waiting until after the first of the year to ask


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I always...well 90% got permission in an area that was/is noted for " No Hunting " signs and no permission by asking durring the winter for permission to shoot and hunt yotes. 

People are not keen on having them around...nor should they they are bad for the prey species.

Give it try and let others know that


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

hope you get what you are looking for.


----------

